# Pure vg liquids



## Yagya (17/2/16)

Hi..i have came to this hectic time of the month and left with pure vg and some xxx from oupa..
Can i just add xxx to clean vg and use that to vape..
All comments will be appreciated. 
Thanks

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Andre (17/2/16)

Depends on you gear. Should be fine in a dripper - I do 100 VG comfortably in my BF drippers. Not all tanks can go very high VG.


----------



## Yagya (17/2/16)

Thats was my concern yes as i have thr crius and normally vape high vg liquids..
Thanks .
Maybe i should add some more tbac brew wich is 50/50..so will also help thinning out the vg.


----------



## shaunnadan (17/2/16)

Crius can handle pure vg but you need big id builds to get it to wick decently.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yagya (17/2/16)

Ok..im giving it try and will just dilute if i see i start getting dry hits
Thansk.


----------



## Andre (17/2/16)

You could always add a few drops of distilled water to thin it down a bit, if required.


----------



## Yagya (17/2/16)

Thanks for the advice...will have to see what works for me i suppose..
Cheers


----------

